# Any experience with Dell Poweredge 1750?



## estrabd (Feb 3, 2012)

I'll be playing with this soon - dual single-core Xeon 3.06 GHz - what's the best version (7,8,9) and scheduler for this?

Not a lot of info, but just trying to figure out if an older FreeBSD might be better for a less-than-modern server.:stud


----------



## tingo (Feb 4, 2012)

FreeBSD 8 or newer. Also, I prefer -stable.


----------



## estrabd (Feb 4, 2012)

I installed 9.0 Release - super easy.  I am going to throw another Xeon in there, max out the RAM (up to 4GB, anyway), and fill up the SCSI bays so I can do ZFS/Raid-Z.


----------

